# Jimna Clutch finger adjustment



## yellowvettman

I just put a new clutch in my Jinma 28, but the throw-out bearing is not hitting the fingers. Does anyone have an easy way to adjust these without taking the clutch back out?


----------



## Halifax

Have to borrow the process from another site,

CHINESE TRACTOR OWNERS CLUB FORUM - Adjusting a Jinma JM254LE Clutch

Very detailed adjustment, lot of knowledge on the Chinese tractors... Hope you made the initial adjustments before you put the clutch pack in. So you only have to make minor adjustments now.

Aubrey


----------



## yellowvettman

Thanks .......great pictures


----------



## turbo

Halifax said:


> Have to borrow the process from another site,
> 
> CHINESE TRACTOR OWNERS CLUB FORUM - Adjusting a Jinma JM254LE Clutch
> 
> Very detailed adjustment, lot of knowledge on the Chinese tractors... Hope you made the initial adjustments before you put the clutch pack in. So you only have to make minor adjustments now.
> 
> Aubrey


Hay Halifax, Joe not going to like you using his site to discus the problems on other sites,, He booted my ass for doing it over on TBN. he follow you around to make sure, and the next thing you can't log on to his site , he has bands your URL


----------



## Halifax

Hope he doesn't, just trying to help others. I've got things saved just in case. I remember someone else gettin booted recently.....

Aubrey


----------



## turbo

Chinesetractorworld.com was started because he booted every one of them out.
some of them were moderators. he gets a heir up his (tractor) and your gone! no explanation, nothing.. so be careful


----------

